# Tractor Painting



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am curious about professional tractor painting. You know, a job I paid someone else to do instead of myself. I have painted tractors that were old and needed the rust prevention, they did not look horrible but I had the resources to consider a pro job (just going to pay taxes on it if I don't roll back into the business). So, my questions are: is this a speciality or do you just talk to the local car paint shops, and if a speciality is there someone who is good near I81 in the Winchester, VA-Hagerstown MD area. From what I have seen in print, a cab tractor job is north of 3K. Correct?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There’s a few places a little north of what your target area is if you want to branch out, though it wouldn’t surprise me if there’s a place in Htown too.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I paint and do restorations semi professionally so know the automotive paint industry well, but most automotive paint shops won't mess around with a tractor. Aside from the fact that they might not even have anybody that knows how to drive it, 99% of paint shops are doing insurance work. 

You'll want a specialty tractor painter or guys out there like me who will take on projects.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

We have a local body shop that does alot of work for the John Deere dealership, I think he paints other colors also. I would check with the tractor collectors they may have recommendations and who to avoid.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Tractor paint is usually different from what the auto guys use, especially if using modern water based paints, so they wont spray that type of paint since it can contaminate their booth and mix room. They can use 2 stage paint to paint the tractor provided they can get a code for their systems, but to do it right, it would need to be disassembled and auto body guys are not mechanics, you need a mechanic to take the tractor apart. 

If you take the parts to be painted to a body shop with the pain codes, they might be able to do it if they are not busy, and usually August is a good time for them as they are caught up with Winter repairs, and summer usually is light for body work.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Pretty much what I suspected. Have got a lead on someone local that has his own setup but works days for a big paint shop towards dc from here. Hopefully he will work out


----------

